# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  YAESU FT-252 ย่าน 144 MHz และ FT-257 ย่าน 430 MHz  "กันน้ำ กันฝุ่น ปุ่มน้อย"

## Import

*YAESU* *FT-252* และ *FT-257* วิทยุสื่อสารมือถือน้องใหม่จากค่าย YAESU เพิ่งมาถึงไทยสดๆร้อนๆ มาตรฐาน IPX5 "กันน้ำ กันฝุ่น ปุ่มน้อย" ตัวรุ่น FT-252 จะป็นย่านความถี่ 144 MHz ส่วนรุ่น FT-257 จะเป็นย่านความถี่ 430 MHz นะครับ

•Economical, Compact, Rugged, Reliable – The Perfect Combination 
•Large Display 
•5 Watts Stable RF Power produced using a minimum number of components for Reliability 
•Waterproof Construction – IPX5 
•800mW of Loud Clear Audio for noisy field operation 
•200 Memory Channels with Alphanumeric Tags 
•10 Memory Banks for Channel Allocation 
•Adjustable RF Squelch 
•Battery Voltage Display 
•Automatic Repeater Shift 
•CTCSS and DCS Encode/Decode, with split Tone and DCS Encode-only capability 
•Scanning Mode: VFO/Memory/PMS/Dual Watch 
•Busy Channel Lock-Out 
•Transmit Time-Out-Timer and Automatic Power-Off 
•Group Monitor 

*รายละเอียดเพิ่มเติม :* http://www.yaesu.com.hk/products/pdf/FT-252-257.pdf

*รูปภาพและรายละเอียด*





ภาพหลายๆมุมด้านล่าง ขอบคุณท่าน QRM
 








*ราคา :* *FT-252* 2,499 บาท , *FT-257*  4,200 บาท สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทรมานะครับ

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทร :* 


ส่งคุณ ดต.ศุกรีย์ศักดิ์ (เลาขวัญ) EMS = EJ889456440TH  วันที่ 12/06/56
ส่งคุณ ศราวุฒิ (สมเด็จ) EMS = EJ889502949TH  วันที่ 08/07/56
ส่งคุณ สมเกียรติ (จรเข้บัว) EMS = EK489317053TH  วันที่ 20/01/57
ส่งคุณ เศรษฐพรรณ (สมุทรสงคราม) EMS = EK489317098TH  วันที่ 20/01/57
ส่งคุณ ปิยะ (แม่โจ้) EMS = EK637888121TH  วันที่ 07/02/57
ส่งคุณ ทศพร (ลาดพร้าว) EMS = EK489916732TH  วันที่ 24/02/57
ส่งคุณ พ.ต.ต.กรพิทักษ์ (กำแพงเพชร) EMS = EL314435473TH  วันที่ 02/09/57
ส่งคุณ นันทพร (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EL313773789TH  วันที่ 20/09/57
ส่งคุณ ส.ต.อ.หัตถชัย (สันกำแพง) EMS = EN700633979TH  วันที่ 17/12/57
ส่งคุณ นพดล (พรหมบุรี) EMS = EN689586311TH  วันที่ 09/02/58
ส่งคุณ พ.ต.ท.สุทธิพันธ์ (นครไทย) EMS = EL817280451TH  วันที่ 20/02/58
ส่งคุณ ธีรชัย (ศรีมหาโพธิ) EMS = EN115905306TH  วันที่ 20/05/58 (เครื่องพร้อมแท่นชาร์จ + ขั้วแปลง)
ส่งคุณ เมธา (รามอินทรา) EMS = EN340607049TH  วันที่ 25/05/58 


*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## HS3KYS

สวยดีครับ น่าสนใจ

----------


## Import

> สวยดีครับ น่าสนใจ


สั่งเลยครับ พร้อมจำหน่าย

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ดต.ศุกรีย์ศักดิ์ (เลาขวัญ) EMS = EJ889456440TH  วันที่ 12/06/56

----------


## E22YQF

ภาคส่งไปเกิน 148 ได้ไหมครับ

----------


## Import

> ภาคส่งไปเกิน 148 ได้ไหมครับ


รับ-ส่งได้เหมืนเครื่องไม่มีทะเบียนทั่วไปเลยครับ

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศราวุฒิ (สมเด็จ) EMS = EJ889502949TH  วันที่ 08/07/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สมเกียรติ (จรเข้บัว) EMS = EK489317053TH  วันที่ 20/01/57
ส่งคุณ เศรษฐพรรณ (สมุทรสงคราม) EMS = EK489317098TH  วันที่ 20/01/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปิยะ (แม่โจ้) EMS = EK637888121TH  วันที่ 07/02/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ทศพร (ลาดพร้าว) EMS = EK489916732TH  วันที่ 24/02/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พ.ต.ต.กรพิทักษ์ (กำแพงเพชร) EMS = EL314435473TH  วันที่ 02/09/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นันทพร (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EL313773789TH  วันที่ 20/09/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ส.ต.อ.หัตถชัย (สันกำแพง) EMS = EN700633979TH  วันที่ 17/12/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นพดล (พรหมบุรี) EMS = EN689586311TH  วันที่ 09/02/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พ.ต.ท.สุทธิพันธ์ (นครไทย) EMS = EL817280451TH  วันที่ 20/02/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธีรชัย (ศรีมหาโพธิ) EMS = EN115905306TH  วันที่ 20/05/58 (เครื่องพร้อมแท่นชาร์จ + ขั้วแปลง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เมธา (รามอินทรา) EMS = EN340607049TH  วันที่ 25/05/58

----------

